# should I bother breeding my red tail boas (bcc)?



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a male peruvian red tail and a female 'amazon basin' redtail. Both are beautiful examples of bcc and would produce amazing offspring. Since they're different localities though I don't know how much the babies would even sell for? I mean would they even sell the same as a red tail with parents of the same lociality?


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know about the value, but if that is all they're worth to you...then no. If you want to have a go at breeding and seeing the results then yes!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

They would sell if both are genuine Bcc, but will have a lower value than a pure locality.


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

I love all my animals. This isn't to make money as it normally costs more to breed anyway. The reason I want to breed them is to produce some nice bcc for
People to enjoy. It would be cruel for me to breed animals that wouldn't sell because I don't have room for all those boas. Was thinking of selling the babies at £100 each since they aren't a pure lociality and I don't want to rip people off.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

BCC's will always sell, they are after all beautiful animals. You'll probably get told off for thinking about breeding 2 different locality animals though lol... Though having said that, I wouldn't buy one for that exact reason... but then I'm picky xD


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

Do what you want to do don't let anyone change what you were going to do, personally i'd breed them to see would be exciting and if you got a good female out of it keep her


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Think I'll go ahead with it, if they even like eachother, once they're both breeding age/weight. Think it may be an interesting project.


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah go for it and if it doesn't work out to what you expected at least you will know, you won't know any outcome until you've done it yourself


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

swings and round about really! i bred my nicaraguan boas last year for the first time and had 7 healthy babys in august and to date i have only sold 1! for some reason alot of people i know have found the boa market realy slow and they dont seem to sell as quickly as normal. Just somthing to bear in mind as you could be left with 20+ boas that wont sell!


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

Spiff said:


> swings and round about really! i bred my nicaraguan boas last year for the first time and had 7 healthy babys in august and to date i have only sold 1! for some reason alot of people i know have found the boa market realy slow and they dont seem to sell as quickly as normal. Just somthing to bear in mind as you could be left with 20+ boas that wont sell!


Thanks, I will deffinately keep that in mind! I'm going to call round local shops closer to the time and ask if they'd buy them off me if I'm not able to sell them privately. Then atleast I'll have a back up plan if I can't house them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Angus H (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you any pic's please? Especially like to see the Peruvian:2thumb:


----------

